# Halloween Candy Deathmatch 4



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Here's our fourth match up... your opinions are welcomed...

*Jolly Rancher*









VS.

*Tootsie Roll*


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Chocolate v. Fruit? In a Candy Contest? This is not a fair fight.


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Fruit from the cacao tree - Chocolate's ALWAYS fair!! :lol:Ooops -just gave my vote away.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have never tasted any of those.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

when do we get to sour skittles? Seems like the kids go bonkers over Now and Laters, personally I make sure there are small snickers, safety pops and Russian candies in the mix just incase there are left overs.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

What about Sugar Daddies??? Or Sugar Babies for that matter???


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What are Russian candies??

Jolly Ranchers are great, but Tootsie Rolls are even better.

Babies are better than Sugar Daddies. Less commitment.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Shroom,

In a store lastr week there was a dish of candy. A small bag of ssour skittles was on top. I jump on it, mentionning to the salesperson that I had not seen those in ages. She replies, this bag must be for you then. I chew on them all afternoon.  


That reminds me I have a few sour worm candy in the cupboard...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The level of sophistication for this thread is expanding... so I must ask:

:talk: What flavor Jolly Rancher? Certainly watermelon is great, however others (like the lemon-- yeech!) do not measure up, making Tootsie Rolls the favorite.

In what capacity is the Tootsie Roll being measured? Specifically, if we are talking about that GIANT Tootsie Roll/Log, than size certainly does matter. So, in that case, the Tootsie, again, would win.

However, for intensity of flavor and value perception, the flavor of the Jolly Rancher is favorable. On the contrary, chocolate does have it certain immeasurable benefits, so the Tootsie Roll may reign supreme.

Ohhh.... the heck with it! LEMON HEADS rule!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Anything but Pixie Stix!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Watermelon Chiliboy??? BLEAH. I can't even stand to smell that stuff on someone's breath! As for Tootsie Rolls masquerading as chocolate, Ii'll choose a cherry JR over the ersatz chocolate in a Tootsie Roll any day.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Sugar free Jolly Ranchers aren't bad...but they don't make cinnamon and that was my favorite.

Tootsie roll doesn't make a sugar free.

Perhaps I should change my vote.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I kinda liked Pixie Stix


----------

